# flash light



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

I bought a new "blood" flashlight this year and it awsome I cant believe how good it works. could pick blood out of a dirt field in the middle of the night. Anyone else have good luck with these?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

where did ya pick that up at? sounds pretty sweet. would be nice to have one.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

how do they work?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

I think that would be what he's talking about.


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

all they are is a gerber falshlight that has red and blue leds going at the same time


----------



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

does there have to be a good amount of blood or does it pick up even the little drops


----------

